# Phil Davidson - An Amazing Republican



## oprah62 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Phil Davison - An Amazing Republican*

LOLOL.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

o_0

I'm... impressed?


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 17, 2010)

"...WERE GONNA HIT THE GROUND RUNNING, COME OUT SWINGING, AND END UP ALDSKJL;AKGSJD;LHJ"
I dunno what he says, like winning or living.


----------



## Dene (Sep 17, 2010)

I do beg, that every American that is able to vote for this guy (not sure how the system works) PLEASE DO!!!


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 17, 2010)

IN THE MIDDLE OF OPPORTUNITY EXCUSE ME IN THE MIDDLE OF DIFFICULTY LIES OPPORTUNITY!

Meth?


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

I've seen this before, but I'd so totally vote for this guy. He's the new "Hide jo kids, hide jo wife, and hide jo husband" guy...well almost


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like when he arfed. Also, fail quote of Einstein.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Is he better than this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hvaeHllwtw


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 17, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Is he better than this guy?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hvaeHllwtw



i called basil


----------



## Dene (Sep 17, 2010)

Hahahah Americans never let me down.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would vote for him.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd be that excited too if I got to run for treasurer of my small town!


----------



## BigSams (Sep 17, 2010)

HE is in dire need of structure and guidance >_>


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2010)

This is all I got....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWQmU1TTB60

I'd post about Al Franken and Jesse Ventura, unfortunately, people actually voted for them.....


----------



## EVH (Sep 17, 2010)

Joker said:


> I've seen this before, but I'd so totally vote for this guy. He's the new "Hide jo kids, hide jo wife, and hide jo husband" guy...well almost



Antoine Dodson.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 17, 2010)

I saw this like a week ago on youtube. This guy must be darn passionate to be screaming and yelling about some dink office in a small town treasury....


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 17, 2010)

"......................AND A MASTERS DEGREE IN COMMUNICATION"

<img>C:\Documents and Settings\goatseforever\My Documents\My Pictures\Reactions\ohyou.jpg</img>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

goatseforever
Erm, check your image.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

I doubt that was a mistake.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Is he better than this guy?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hvaeHllwtw



Not even remotely. I have his cell phone number btw, if you happen to want it. I've had a few conversations with him. Mr. Dot Com is hilarious


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, he definitely had competence for being an "aggressive campaigner"!


----------



## EVH (Sep 18, 2010)

He reminds a lot of this guy (Matt Foley):
http://www.hulu.com/watch/4183/saturday-night-live-down-by-the-river


----------

